# Evinrude BigTwin 35hp



## ENIRB (Jan 3, 2011)

Just picked up this gem yesterday after the *Browns*-*Steelers* game.
Anyone have any experience with this motor?

It's going on a 14' Mirrocraft DEEP-v

Short Shaft
35hp (max for boat)
Tiller
Pull-Start 

Came with the gas can as well.
It has good compression, and under the cowl is spotless (not even a bit of dirt/oil). Nothings bent or all marred up, last run in the spring, babied by an older gentleman.
Picture doesn't do it justice IMO, I didn't even wipe it down and the finish shines.
I intend to have it serviced in late winter so it's all ready and good to go.
I'm anxious for spring already!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are great engines! I have 3 of them at the moment. Two in Johnson flavor and one Evinrude. The fastwins are normally 18hp although earlier models than yours were 15hp. The bigtwins are up to 35hp. Was confused as to whether you were talking about the boat rating or the engine rating. It's good that you are going to have it serviced and ready for Spring. Things to have looked at are: Water pump impeller - Ignition system - Gearcase pressure test along with lube chage - Carb check and tune. 
Now, no matter what anyone tells you to the contrary, you MUST run at least 24:1 fuel/oil ratio in that gem. No less, period! The advantages are that the newer oils are alot less smoky than the old oil the engine required. The engine will develop more horsepower with the extra oil and offer longer life as well. Instructions should be on the inside of the shroud. Some "mechanics" will tell you it's okay to run these engines on 50:1 due to the modernization of the oil. Do not be tempted as premature wear will occur starting in the piston skirt areas and cylinder walls. That mechanic will not be around to stand behind his statement when that occurs! If possible, run gasoline with no alcohol in it. Many marinas offer it and other places as well. You can go to pure_gas.org and check your area for stations close to you or ask around. Congrats on a fine engine and let's see some better pictures!


----------



## ENIRB (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah sorry I got a little excited :wink: 
The motor is a Big Twin 35hp.
The max rating on the boat is 35hp as well.

Hopefully I'll get out in the garage sometime this week to take more detailed pictures, I have to replace bearings on the trailer for the boat before I can test fit the motor and pretend I'm fishing.

Are you aware of a source for an add-on electric start, or is it more trouble than it's worth (cost/installation)?

Glad to hear good review on the motor.
I've been debating on purchasing this one for a few weeks, and everything finally came together for me.
I'll definitely be sure to look into the fueling, and oil ratio as you specified.
*This isn't really an important thing, but what speeds could I be looking at with this motor/prop (appears w/e stock was)?*
3 adults max, very little gear.
I'm sure it's faster than what I need, but up here on the lake/bay I like the ability to get off the water "now" when a storm rolls in. 
I fished last summer on the jonboat with a electric trolling motor and it would take me like 20 minutes to get out to my spot in the bay @ .000002mph, even longer if the wind was in my face.


----------



## ENIRB (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ENIRB (Jan 4, 2011)

I couldn't resist...

I have a few questions I'll post later tomorrow if someone doesn't mind chiming in.


In the meantime, more photo's are here:
https://community.webshots.com/user/ENIRB


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, that is a super nice example of a vintage Evinrude!! There is no looking into the fuel/oil ratio....it is 24:1, period. Take care of that one. Keep it waxed up!!To give you an example of performance with that engine, the boat/engine in my avatar pic is a Johnson 35, same year as yours, on a vintage 16' Alumacraft. I get around 28mph with it set up the way it is. You may get more with a flat bottomed aluminum. You may get less with a heavier hull. You will definitely have enough power to get you in ahead of a storm. As far as adding electric start goes there is no kit available for that engine. You have to find a donor engine. Make sure the vintage of the donor is 1957 or later as you will want a 12V system as opposed to 6V. You can go to https://www.aomci.org and to the ask a member section or the classifieds and ask for what you need. If you don't trust me on the fuel oil ratio you can ask the guys in there as well. Make sure you show the folks there what you have....they will love seeing it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, she's a beauty! I have a 1958 Fastwin. You are lucky to also get the tank for it, which also appears to be in great condition. You may want to check the seals on the tank (a good mechanic would probably do it when servicing the engine).


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 5, 2011)

yep, she's gorgeous. She may be a bear to pull start, but well worth the trouble. Never let that one go.


----------



## ENIRB (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually that was one of my questions. 
I don't see a hookup for a battery, but if I have an electric start button, and starting instructions for it under the cowl as well.
See webshots link for more pictures.

I was excited to discover it may have electric start, but am a loss as to where the connections are made (maybe under other side cowl?).

Thanks for the kind words guys!
Definately makes me feel like I did good on this one!





Ok, the black button in top left portion of picture.





Then I have these instructions under the cowl...


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 5, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------

